# Freshwater Barracuda



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's my Freshwater barracuda guys, enjoy!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

If i wanted to get one what is the name of it?

Thanks
Casey


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some great shots of your cuda
what are u feeding it ?????????


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

According to my research, and acestro's, it's an a.altus.

I'm feeding it Rosey Reds right now, as regular feeders make his belly bloat out too much, and I fear that his belly might burst.
Everything that I've read so far says its hard or impossible to get these guys to eat anything but live food.
But he eats live food quite heartily, the rosey's are in his tank for about, 1 to 2 seconds before there are completely eaten.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

What size is he and how much did you pay for him?

Are they hard to get?

I suppose i could not add him with one of my rhoms could I?

and it is a a.altus


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I hear the Altus is a little harder to find than the Falcatus (sp?) which can be purchased from our friends at sharkquarium.com.

I paid $27.50 from a local petstore here in St.Louis, and my fish is about 6" long.

As well, you couldn't put him with a Rhom, the Barracuda wouldn't mind as much, but the Rhom surely will. That is what attracted me to this Barracuda, I like the fact that he is extrememly aggresive, but at the same time, he can have aggressive or non-aggressive tankmates. He is currently living with my 10" Dragonfish (worthless boring fish).


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Awesome. The first pic is tight


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

What size tank do you have him in?

are they pretty active?

I have a 10gal with a mac. in that i could get rid of to make room for one


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

He's in a 10 gallon right now. Active? Well, that all depends on your definition of the word. He's out in the open, swimming, not pacing so much as treading water. Then again, mine is constantly eyeing up my Rhom that he can see (their tanks are right next to eachother). He strikes his food with amazing accuracy and speed though.
As for the tank size, his sitution is temporary. He's in a 10G now, but I do plan on changing that as soon as I find a bigger used tank, or my own tankbuilding experiment succeeds. I'm going to get him in at least a 55G with some tankmates as soon as I can. He'll grow to between 10-12" in theory, and I want him to have at least some space.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

If i get one it will be a small and i will feed him guppies.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think Sharkquarium.com has 4" Falcatus (sp?) for like 19.99 a piece.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

im going to see if i can find one around here.

that will be my backup plan tho.

Is there anything else about these that i should know?

Thanks
Casey


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Just read Acestro's writeup on them in the Species Profiles section, under Characins. That's should tell you all you need to know. So far, this fish seems easy to take care of.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's a couple more, my favourite being the one that shows this fishes incredible smile.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW that first one is bad ass

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

No problem, I just needed to share the joy I have for my new fish.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

how big do they get??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

In all likelihood it shouldn't exceed 8 inches. As Hoser knows, 10 gal is definitely unacceptable for long term care.

For the lazy, here's my link;

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=9881

btw those really are nice pics!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Caseman said:


> If i get one it will be a small and i will feed him guppies.


 O god I hope you are not serious! My guppy would beat that thing to the gravel!Look at them p*ssy teeth on that thing!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Caseman said:
> 
> 
> > If i get one it will be a small and i will feed him guppies.
> ...


 ya ok?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Caseman said:
> 
> 
> > If i get one it will be a small and i will feed him guppies.
> ...


 i hope your just messing around...


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

ya no sh*t?

whats that guys deal?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Caseman said:


> ya no sh*t?
> 
> whats that guys deal?


 Aquatic Specialties always has 2-3" freshwater baracuda in stock. They also usually will carry the hujeta gar, which is commonly called a baracuda. I think he sells the true FW baracudas for $11 a piece?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Caseman said:
> 
> 
> > If i get one it will be a small and i will feed him guppies.
> ...


 you do know he was joking right... I hope...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

uuhh..I wasnt serious..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn people it's called being sarcastic relax.

Nice pic's btw


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thats why i said that you were joking


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

That thing could probably take a finger off..OO btw, when I go fishing down at the delaware bay, by rehoboth beach (in lewes) well weown a beach house down there and we go fishing..and we always catch these real ugly fish, they are brown and have huge big lumps on them, and if you catch one and if you even put your foot by one it will start jumping at you..anyone have any idea of what they're called? People down there call them oystercrackers..they eat oysters...they are known to take peoples fingers off..ive never seen one bigger then 7 inches..i wish I had pics..


----------

